# Cubing + Cubing Related Clothing (Shirts, Hoodies etc.)



## Veerexx (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey there,
So, on the market, at the current time, there are not too many products that are of the cubing nature... This upsets me! 
I am going to try and compile a list of clothing 

Here are a few cubing items of clothing 
FU NonCuber ( From here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29986-Cubing-Jokes/page3 )
Melting 3D Rubik's Cube
Melting Cube
Rubiks Distressed
Rubiks Cube
I'm good
Splatter
1 Color Cube
Manicon Grey
cube shirt
Rubiks
Vintage
Twisted !
Breaking Limits
Cubing USA T-Shirt
I Heart CUBING Tee Shirt
Cubing Weekly Logo Shirt (Light)
WTF2L?Your PLL makes me LOLL., cubingweekly.com Tshirt
Cuber Joke
Cube Joke (cleaner)
Algorithms...Know them!
Slove it! (Cool looking Cube)
+2
Yo mama!
F2l



I will try and keep updating this.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 4, 2013)

There are some pretty awful t-shirts on there. Seriously awful.


----------



## szalejot (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe I am not very experienced cuber or have wrong sense of humor, I don't see funny part in "FU" joke...


----------



## Username (Apr 4, 2013)

szalejot said:


> Maybe I am not very experienced cuber or have wrong sense of humor, I don't see funny part in "FU" joke...



Algorithm notation.


----------



## Veerexx (Apr 4, 2013)

UPDATED LIST


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 4, 2013)

szalejot said:


> Maybe I am not very experienced cuber or have wrong sense of humor, I don't see funny part in "FU" joke...


Notation. It's kinda funny to me.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 4, 2013)

Ohhhhh I get it now, it's a 2. I thought it said 'FUZ'


----------



## Jaylez (Apr 8, 2013)

Most of them are stupid but some are cool. The "Yo mama!" one has a spelling error. It should be than not then.


----------



## MWilson (Apr 8, 2013)

Splatter on any bright color or black looks really nice.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 8, 2013)

'I'll F2L your OLL if you CLL my PLL' what is that even?


----------



## MWilson (Apr 8, 2013)

applemobile said:


> 'I'll F2L your OLL if you CLL my PLL' what is that even?



It's a play on the famous quote from the anonymous man who saved a leper colony from slavery in the middle ages: "I'll fight to liberate your oppressed, laborious lives if you celebrate living liberally, my precious little lepers."


----------



## Ollie (Apr 8, 2013)

Dominate said:


> It's a play on the famous quote from the anonymous man who saved a leper colony from slavery in the middle ages: "I'll fight to liberate your oppressed, laborious lives if you celebrate living liberally, my precious little lepers."



This should be on a t-shirt. Superb


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Apr 8, 2013)

After two DNF averages in competition, I've wanted a shirt that says, "I might DNF, so don't judge me." To show to all of the judges.


----------

